# Republishing problem



## lanmi.slate (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have a problem with Flickr publishing service. I thought that I'll solve this if I become Pro, but every time I change title, tag or caption and republish it, I lose comment and view information. It also appears as new picture in my photostream. I don't want that!!
What am I doing wrong? :(


----------



## clee01l (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.   A couple of questions:  Are you using s Flickr Pro Account now?  the non-pro Account does not permit image replacements. So all comments are lost everytime LR republishes. 

Which Flickr Publish Service are you using?  The one that Ships with LR? Or the JfFlicker Plugin that is more robust and has a more complete function set?


----------



## lanmi.slate (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks 
I'm using Pro account and Simple LR Publishing service. That's why I don't understand why he always removes all the comments?
Is it because i'm using it only one day? Bought yesterday...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope that I am clear on your issue.   You are using the Pro Account in Flickr.  You are using the Publish Service that ships with LR.  Your Existing Flickr imags are now being added as new by the Flickr Publish Service. 

The Flickr Publish Serivce that ships with LR does not have the caapbility to 'claim' existing Photos  on Flickr.  Jeffrey Freidl's jfFlickr can do this but you must initialize the Publish Service in Plugin Manager (See the settings panel "Syncing Flickr Data". 

Let me know if I have described your issue or if I have missed something


----------



## lanmi.slate (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, you understood my problem. And thanks for letting me know about jfFlickr! 
But I'm still don't understand what does it have to do with LR?
When LR sends request for publish or re-publish (through Flickr API), it's quite logical that Flickr is the one who decides (based upon account type), if the pictures will lose their comments and be published as new pictures or not. Does LR dialog not prove that?? (With a free non-pro Flickr account, all comments and ratings will be lost on updated photos). I'll remind that I have lost all comments and ratings on my updated photos, with pro account (plus, new image appearance).
If that's are the facts, I think that LR must somehow to inform users that its Publish Service doesn't do everything even if user have pro account. 
I was mislead by its message dialog, and bought pro account instead of buying jfFlickr.
But, as you said, and as I understood, combination of pro account and jfFlickr provides real working comfort.
Am I missed something now?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 25, 2011)

Publish Services was first introduced in LR v3. The  included plugins were presented as "demonstration" plugins.  They were made available to show the concept.  They do not have a lot of 'bells & whistles'. OTOH, Jeffery Freidl had been producing Export plugins for Flickr and other services for several years.  They are complex and take advantage of the Flickr API to be able to do things like clam an existing Flickr Photo. The Flickr Publish Service that shipped with v3 was never designed to replace the work that Jeffrey had already accomplished. 

There are limitations to the non Pro account that are spelled out in Flickr's TOS. There is little documentation supplied with LR's Flickr plugin. What little there is does not speak to the Flickr Limitations {I think perhaps these developers may not have been aware of them.). jfFlickr plugin has significant online documentation. It does address the shortcomings to the Flickr API and the does discuss the limitations of a non-pro account.


----------



## lanmi.slate (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks again for the comprehensive response!


----------

